# Skx007 Complete Bezel



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi guys

does anyone know where i can purchase an skx007/skx009 bezel? not the insert, just the bezel with the gasket and the thing that goes under the insert.

i want to swap an skx171 bezel with an skx007 bezel

thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chronograph.com used to do them, as a new part they come complete, ie with the insert inserted.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Chronograph.com used to do them, as a new part they come complete, ie with the insert inserted.


looks like they only sell watches?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

10watches.com used to do Seiko and third party ones.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

jrahmad98 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Chronograph.com used to do them, as a new part they come complete, ie with the insert inserted.
> ...


Type "Seiko" in the first box and "Accessories" in the second box and press 'search'.

Up comes bracelets, straps, bezels in fact all the bits you want.

Hope this helps.


----------

